# Bayern M.-Barcellona 4-0



## Tobi (22 Aprile 2013)

Domani ore 20.45
Il meglio che la champions possa offrire. Il bayern é fortissimo ma non vorrei che il fatto che abbiano battuto sonoramente una squadra come la juve cosi mediocre, ci possa illudere. Vediamo cosa faranno e come giocheranno contro i fenomeni del barca


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me se la giocano alla pari. Sarà una partita spettacolare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Aprile 2013)

Domani pioveranno goal all'Allianz.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Aprile 2013)

non vedo l'ora sarà una partita assurda,da ricordare negli anni.
Speriamo solo che gli arbitri non facciano cacate


----------



## Tobi (22 Aprile 2013)

Ad oggi tutte le squadre che hanno giocato a viso aperto contro il barca hanno perso.. il bayern vorra vincere, pressando ed attaccando.. ma il barca ti sfianca col tiki taka.. vedremo


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

il bayern si sgonfia sempre sul più bello


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Aprile 2013)

Sarà sicuramente una bella partita!


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Aprile 2013)

Forza Bayern!


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Aprile 2013)

Tifo Barcellona, ma anche se passasse il Bayern non mi dispiacerebbe perchè credo che abbiamo molte piu possibilità di batter il Real in finale.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Per me vince il Bayern.


----------



## Canonista (23 Aprile 2013)

Forza Bayern! 
Stasera partita e weiss.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2013)

per me va bene qualsiasi risultato


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> il bayern si sgonfia sempre sul più bello




Ma se hanno perso solo ai rigori l'anno scorso... quest'anno hanno gia' fatto due su tre (la finale con lo stoccarda ROTFL), certo giocano pur sempre contro il farsa mica contro il milan 

Comunque se vanno in finale e non la vincono non la vincono piu'; e' da sfigati perderne due di fila..

finale bayern borussia e la vince il borussia con gol di gotze


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Aprile 2013)

Una bella ridimensionata al Bayern stasera ? Dipenderà da quanta voglia di giocare avranno i Barcelloni


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Aprile 2013)

Spero sia una partita bellissima.
Potrebbe essere una delle doppie sfide più belle degli ultimi anni.
Spero che vinca il Bayern e mi piacerebbe una finale tutta crucca.
Le spagnole non le tollero.


----------



## rossovero (23 Aprile 2013)

Impronosticabile, ma tiferó Bayern


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2013)

Speriamo di vedere una grande partita. E che il Bayern gliene faccia 10.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Forza Bayern.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Aprile 2013)

*Bayern*: Neuer, Dante, Boateng, Lahm, Alaba, Ribéry, Martínez, Robben, Müller, Schweinsteiger, Gomez 

_A Disposizione_: Starke, Van Buyten, Rafinha, Shaqiri, Gustavo, Tymoshchuk, Pizarro.

*Barcelona*: Valdés, Alves, Piqué, Bartra, Alba, Xavi, Iniesta. Busquets, Alexis Sánchez, Messi, Pedro 

_A Disposizione_: Pinto, Montoya, Abidal, Fàbregas, Thiago Alcántara, Song, Villa.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Aprile 2013)

Il Bayern in casa, potrebbe stravincere. Questo Barcellona rispetto allo scorso anno è poca roba.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2013)

ma Kroos quando torna?


----------



## Snake (23 Aprile 2013)

stavo pensando che questa è la prima volta da almeno 4 anni che il Barca parte sfavorito in un confronto di champions


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2013)

Che fortuna


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2013)

Sto robben non segna manco porta vuota


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Finalmente una partita di calcio decente.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma Kroos quando torna?



Si parlava di due mesi di stop, che significa stagione finita.


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2013)

pique' sembra un porcello


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2013)

non gli fischiano nulla contro al barcellona..che schifo


----------



## Albijol (23 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia che ladroni i barcaroli


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2013)

Il Bayern sta giocando veramente bene.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

Ma Guardiola ha ripreso a giocare?


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2013)

Gol Muller


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2013)

Goooooooolllllllllll


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2013)

Mado orrendo Pique pelato


----------



## Miro (23 Aprile 2013)

Muller è tanto "invisibile" in campo quanto letale.

Non è mai nel pieno del gioco ma risulta sempre incisivo.


----------



## Albijol (23 Aprile 2013)

LO yogurtttttttt


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

Ma quanto godo... vai così Munchen! Devono chiudere la partita in casa perché al Camp Nou ci sarà da soffrire.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2013)

E maaaa Muller era il soppravalutato


----------



## Frikez (23 Aprile 2013)

Ha segnato il Perrotta tedesco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Muller è tanto "invisibile" in campo quanto letale.
> 
> Non è mai nel pieno del gioco ma risulta sempre incisivo.


Invece Muller ne prende parte, altroché. Muller è uno che gioca nell'ombra, non si mette in mostra come Ronaldinho e non essendo un fenomeno non ci si aspetta chissà che da lui, però tatticamente è un giocatore pauroso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2013)

Dante


----------



## Miro (23 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Invece Muller ne prende parte, altroché. Muller è uno che gioca nell'ombra, non si mette in mostra come Ronaldinho e non essendo un fenomeno non ci si aspetta chissà che da lui, però tatticamente è un giocatore pauroso.



Questo intendevo  non è per nulla appariscente me è sempre decisivo.

A me ricorda tantissimo Inzaghi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

Mano mano mano...


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2013)

gli stanno facendo una testa cosi'.. pazzesco


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

Ma l'arbitro dietro la porta z cosa serve se non vedono questi rigori? Assurdo


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2013)

ohh per certi aspetti il bayern ci assomiglia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

A vedere queste squadre... mi chiedo se ritorneremo mai ad essere qualcuno e la risposta non può essere necessariamente positiva dato che ci sono gli esempi di Liverpool e Ajax...


----------



## Snake (23 Aprile 2013)

c'è una differenza di ritmo e fisicità tra le due squadre esagerata, sto Barca sembra l'ultimo Milan di Ancelotti


----------



## Albijol (23 Aprile 2013)

Cmq a rivedere il gol solita paperissima di Valdes...pronto per il Milan


----------



## Butcher (23 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A vedere queste squadre... mi chiedo se ritorneremo mai ad essere qualcuno e la risposta non può essere necessariamente positiva dato che ci sono gli esempi di Liverpool e Ajax...



Penso proprio che faremo compagnia a queste squadre...


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2013)

Fine primo tempo, vantaggio stra meritato.


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2013)

sto schweinsteiger sta dapperttutto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

Le statistiche dicono 3 goal di cui 3 in porta per il Bayern, mentre un solo tiro(anche fuori) per il Barcellona. Il Bayern deve tentare un altro 2-0 in stile Juve per blindare il risultato.


----------



## Brain84 (23 Aprile 2013)

li stanno umiliando. Tiki taka inutile


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Vantaggio meritato, ma partita sotto le aspettative sino ad ora.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Si parlava di due mesi di stop, che significa stagione finita.



peccato

cmq oggi il Barca sta sbagliando certe cose pazzesche


----------



## Snake (23 Aprile 2013)

comunque l'inutilità di pedro e sanchez è sconcertante, corrono corrono e non concludono un *****


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

Differenze tra la nostra partita e quella del Bayern: noi li abbiamo contenuti in modo passivo, il Bayern non li sta facendo respirare, li pressano alti e non buttano mai la palla ma cercano di attaccare appena possono. Che tristezza pensare a noi, guardando il Bayern...


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2013)

Vantaggio meritatissimo,specie visti i due clamorosi rigori non concessi contro il Barça (ma và?)
Fantastico Muller,uno dei pochissimi giocatori al Mondo il cui rendimento è direttamente proporzionale all'importanza della partita.Pep se lo terrà stretto,altrochè,semmai caccerà quel babbo di Robben che ancora una volta non serve i compagni da soli davanti al portiere


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> comunque l'inutilità di pedro e sanchez è sconcertante, corrono corrono e non concludono un *****


Io ancora non capisco come Sanchez possa essere considerato un campione. E' un attaccante da 10 gol a stagione e nulla più.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Differenze tra la nostra partita e quella del Bayern: noi li abbiamo contenuti in modo passivo, il Bayern non li sta facendo respirare, li pressano alti e non buttano mai la palla ma cercano di attaccare appena possono. Che tristezza pensare a noi, guardando il Bayern...



Loro prendono Goetze. Noi ci "rafforziamo" dalla Serie B. Trova le diffenze!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> comunque l'inutilità di pedro e sanchez è sconcertante, corrono corrono e non concludono un *****



quello che mi colpisce di Pedro è che segna sempre nelle partite importanti, Sanchez rimango dell'idea che è forte


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Loro prendono Goetze. Noi ci "rafforziamo" dalla Serie B. Trova le diffenze!


True story


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Differenze tra la nostra partita e quella del Bayern: noi li abbiamo contenuti in modo passivo, il Bayern non li sta facendo respirare, li pressano alti e non buttano mai la palla ma cercano di attaccare appena possono. Che tristezza pensare a noi, guardando il Bayern...


Una volta gliele suonavamo al Bayern... già, una volta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2013)

2-0 Gomez


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Goooooolllllllll


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Aprile 2013)

ahhhhhh come godo. 

tante ne devono prendere quei cani.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2013)

Gooooooooollllllllll


----------



## Principe (23 Aprile 2013)

Fuorigioco di un metro


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

Me lo sono perso in bagno, LOL


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Fuorigioco di un metro


Godo


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> comunque l'inutilità di pedro e sanchez è sconcertante, corrono corrono e non concludono un *****



Alla fine quello di fare tanta melina e poco altro è la storia del Barcellona, non avessero messi altro che dominare in europa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

Anche il terzo ci vuole, dai dai!!!


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Fuorigioco di un metro



Si? beh al Bayern mancano un paio di rigori (uno mastodontico)


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Me lo sono perso in bagno, LOL



...aspetta il terzo.....


----------



## Albijol (23 Aprile 2013)

Il Bayern Monaco sui calci piazzati mi ricorda un po' il mio Milan


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2013)

Mah messi non sta ancora bene si vede da come si muove.


----------



## Snake (23 Aprile 2013)

bene valdes anche in questa circostanza


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2013)

"Brutta" partita, si gioca a senso unico peccato.


----------



## chicagousait (23 Aprile 2013)

E io che avevo previsto un pareggio


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Il Bayern li sta schiacciando


----------



## Principe (23 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Si? beh al Bayern mancano un paio di rigori (uno mastodontico)



Uno nn era proprio rigore l'altro e' discutibile si può dare, cmq Bayern nettamente superiore quanto deve far riflettere perché se al posto di fare le barricate li avessimo attaccati forse nn saremmo usciti , questo Barcellona in calo netto soffre quando lo si attacca certo che se ti difendi in 25 metri le prendi per forza


----------



## Mou (23 Aprile 2013)

Haters gonna HATE, ma alla luce di stasera la doppia sconfitta della Juve ha ben altro sapore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia la difesa del Barca da angoli punizioni ecc e tale quale a quella del Milan, toccano palla sempre gli avversari.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Uno nn era proprio rigore l'altro e' discutibile si può dare, cmq Bayern nettamente superiore quanto deve far riflettere perché se al posto di fare le barricate li avessimo attaccati forse nn saremmo usciti , questo Barcellona in calo netto soffre quando lo si attacca certo che se ti difendi in 25 metri le prendi per forza


Perché noi avremmo avuto la stessa forza offensiva del Bayern?


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Uno nn era proprio rigore l'altro e' discutibile si può dare, cmq Bayern nettamente superiore quanto deve far riflettere perché se al posto di fare le barricate li avessimo attaccati forse nn saremmo usciti , questo Barcellona in calo netto soffre quando lo si attacca certo che se ti difendi in 25 metri le prendi per forza



Beh,noi forse li abbiamo trovati nella loro miglior partita dell'anno.Certo un gol lo potevamo benissimo fare,anche se mi vengono i dolori de panza a pensare che avremmo affrontato il Bayern...


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2013)

Tatticamente stanno interpretANDo la partita come noi all'andata. Esterni mobili, marcatura a zona su messi subito raddoppiato quando prende palla, gran sacrificio nella zona centrale del campo. Certo, loro hanno una qualità fantastica.
Così si batte il Barça.
Certo che gli allenatori fanno un lavoro incredibile... Quando si gioca così contro il Barça non è mai un caso. Heynkens, poi, è straordinario.
Squadrone il Bayern comunque. Completo, pieno di alternativa, tanta qualità e quantità, corrono tutti e tutti SANNO correre. Straordinario. Va a finire che Guardiola rovina un gioiello


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Uno nn era proprio rigore l'altro e' discutibile si può dare, cmq Bayern nettamente superiore quanto deve far riflettere perché se al posto di fare le barricate li avessimo attaccati forse nn saremmo usciti , questo Barcellona in calo netto soffre quando lo si attacca certo che se ti difendi in 25 metri le prendi per forza


Se il secondo è discutibile.............

Noi siamo usciti perchè c'era un fenomeno in serata di grazia, poi il Bayern non gioca esattamente con Constant, Pazzini, Niang, Muntari, ecc....


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Tra un po' scappa un rigore per il Barcellona.....


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

Il Barça rischia l'imbarcata...


----------



## Brain84 (23 Aprile 2013)

Grande Bayern!! Voglio il terzo!!


----------



## Principe (23 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché noi avremmo avuto la stessa forza offensiva del Bayern?



Cosa c'entra ?? E per questo nn ci devi provare? Ogni goal in trasferta vale doppio , poi se attacchi calci d'angolo, calci piazzati ecc per questo nn Servono grandi giocatori eh


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2013)

Che squadra il Bayern!


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

Dante che fa il figo dopo aver fermato Messi


----------



## Tobi (23 Aprile 2013)

Si vabbe ma come pretendete che li potevamo pressare con gente come ambrosini muntari flamini?
Il pressing significa 1vs1 e se non sei bravo quelli che hanno la palla ti saltano e fanno superiorita numerica


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Si vabbe ma come pretendete che li potevamo pressare con gente come ambrosini muntari flamini?
> Il pressing significa 1vs1 e se non sei bravo quelli che hanno la palla ti saltano e fanno superiorita numerica



Noi, per adesso, non abbiamo niente a che vedere con queste gare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra ?? E per questo nn ci devi provare? Ogni goal in trasferta vale doppio , poi se attacchi calci d'angolo, calci piazzati ecc per questo nn Servono grandi giocatori eh


Tu dici? Per fare quello che dici non basta credere nel proprio cuore, ci vogliono calciatori tatticamente intelligenti e fisicamente preparati, cosa che noi non abbiamo oltre alla bassezza tecnica. Non siamo usciti perché siamo scarsi tecnicamente ma perché rispetto al Barcellona siamo scarsi in tutto e non abbiamo niente. Impensabile esigere di giocare come questo Bayern.


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Uno nn era proprio rigore l'altro e' discutibile si può dare, cmq Bayern nettamente superiore quanto deve far riflettere perché se al posto di fare le barricate li avessimo attaccati forse nn saremmo usciti , questo Barcellona in calo netto soffre quando lo si attacca certo che se ti difendi in 25 metri le prendi per forza


Tra Bayern e Milan c'è qualche differenza, però.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2013)

Solo il Barca poteva spendere 40 milioni per sto sopravvalutato Sanchez.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2013)

non abbiamo giocatori con attitudine alla corsa dal 1993 ragazzi....

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tu dici? Per fare quello che dici non basta credere nel proprio cuore, ci vogliono calciatori tatticamente intelligenti e fisicamente preparati, cosa che noi non abbiamo oltre alla bassezza tecnica. Non siamo usciti perché siamo scarsi tecnicamente ma perché rispetto al Barcellona siamo scarsi in tutto e non abbiamo niente. Impensabile esigere di giocare come questo Bayern.



.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

40 milioni per il "fenomeno Sanchez", il fuoriclasse da 10 gol a stagione. LOL


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2013)

comunque non dimentichiamoci che il Bayern è un meccanismo oliato. La base è quella...fanno 1 o 2 innesti all'anno e via.
Cosa che potremmo e dovremmo fare anche noi (con un intervento più "urgente" in questa sessione).
La cosa più importante è questa... avere la base buona, fare pochi innesti mirati. E via, puoi battere pure il Barça.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2013)

Goooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Aprile 2013)

3 belle pere  avanti avanti


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2013)

Come godo


----------



## Principe (23 Aprile 2013)

2 goal irregolari partita falsata


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2013)

3-0 Robben, ci lamentiamo tanto dei rigori non dati contro il barca ma due gol su tre erano da annulare vergognoso sti arbitri.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2013)

mi sa che era da annullare. gran gol comunque.


----------



## chicagousait (23 Aprile 2013)

E arrivò il terzo


----------



## pennyhill (23 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Albijol (23 Aprile 2013)

Goduria estrema


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> 2 goal irregolari partita falsata



eee ma solo il Barca ruba sempre  contro la juve all'andata c'era il 2° gol irregolare eee ma solo il barca ruba eh già.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

Che il Bayern fosse attualmente la squadra più forte del Mondo non c'erano dubbi, ma non mi aspettavo una superiorità così netta


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2013)

Dai, 4-0 e tutti a casa


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Aprile 2013)

quanto godooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! non basta una partita così per ripagà tutte le ruberie di sti qua


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Ma quanto godo.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Che il Bayern fosse attualmente la squadra più forte del Mondo non c'erano dubbi, ma non mi aspettavo una superiorità così netta



Questo Barcellona, senza Messi, non passerebbe manco i gironi.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2013)

occhio che un gol riapre tutto


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Che il Bayern fosse attualmente la squadra più forte del Mondo non c'erano dubbi, ma non mi aspettavo una superiorità così netta



Lo sto dicendo da 4-5 mesi,ma prima qualcuno mi perculava.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

Bartra si è bruciato.


----------



## Snake (23 Aprile 2013)

arbitraggio disastroso comunque, quel blocco è chiaramente irregolare


----------



## Albijol (23 Aprile 2013)

E pensare che la Uefa ha fatto pure il sorteggio in semifinale per fare Real-Barca in finale


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2013)

Ma non c'è paragone tra le due squadre. Perfino noi siamo riusciti a batterli in casa. Questo Barça, senza Messi, non passerebbe manco i gironi.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma non c'è paragone tra le due squadre. Perfino noi siamo riusciti a batterli in casa. Questo Barça, senza Messi, non passerebbe manco i gironi.



Noi con Balo li spedivamo a casa senza problemi.Quanti rimpianti.


----------



## Principe (23 Aprile 2013)

Cmq le partite nel 2013 vengono ancora stra decise dagli arbitri e' una cosa scandalosa con i soldi che girano , discorso in generale


----------



## Albijol (23 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma non c'è paragone tra le due squadre. Perfino noi siamo riusciti a batterli in casa. Questo Barça, senza Messi, non passerebbe manco i gironi.



Hanno cannato praticamente tutte le campagne acquisti dal 2010, ecco cosa succede


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2013)

Che s'è mangiato


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2013)

Cosa godo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Bayern, all'Allianz, gli farà piangere sangue.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io penso che andrò a giocarmi qualcosa sul passaggio del turno del Bayern, per me ridurranno a brandelli il Farça. Troppo forti.


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2013)

sto sanchez pagato quanto? 43? per carita' che cesso...

comunque finalmente possiamo dire che e' finito il ciclo barsa; arriveranno sempre ai quarti/semi e se la giocheranno in liga con il real perche' non c'e' altro, ma e' finito, finito FINITO.

Sto bayern e' imbattibile


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Cmq le partite nel 2013 vengono ancora stra decise dagli arbitri e' una cosa scandalosa con i soldi che girano , discorso in generale



Ma li stanno piallando dai...


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2013)

4-0 Muller mamma mia


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2013)

Goooooooooooollllllllllllll


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Aprile 2013)

voglio la manita  

ancora ancora ancora


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2013)

Il Barça è solo Messi. stop.
Senza di lui che finalizza il possesso palla che fanno sono morti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2013)

se niang non avesse sbattuto sul palo quel pallone erano fuori già contro di noi

intanto gol, GODO


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Che mazzata. Sono felice.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2013)

Godo e 4


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

Come se piovesse, come se piovesse... ma quanto mi fai godere Bayern!!!


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma li stanno piallando dai...



Grande goduria.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Aprile 2013)

Aspettavo da anni la demolizione di questa squadra.
Godo immensamente.


----------



## chicagousait (23 Aprile 2013)

Piovono gol


----------



## Butcher (23 Aprile 2013)

Come una fellatio.


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2013)

4 a 0 e mancano solo 10 minuti. 
Muller comunque va alla juve 
Quanto potrebbe valere? 35??


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Ancora,senza pietà,non fermatevi.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (23 Aprile 2013)

Beh, mi consolo, a noi solo due ne hanno fatto...


----------



## Principe (23 Aprile 2013)

Forte questo Barcellona , barca a livello europeo stra finito stasera , personalità 0 una figura barbina


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Voglio vedere che rimonta faranno in casa.....


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2013)

eComunque la colpa e' del terreno che non fa viaggiare la palla 
ridicoli


----------



## Morghot (23 Aprile 2013)

Preghiamo in mourigno che sfondi sti crucchi, guarda te che mi tocca sperare


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Aprile 2013)

vediamo se sti cani si lamentano dell'erba a fine partita  

quanto godo


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2013)

ma il campo dell'allianz arena va bene? è bagnato?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Aprile 2013)

A noi il Bayern ne farebbe tranquillamente sei..


----------



## Principe (23 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> 4 a 0 e mancano solo 10 minuti.
> Muller comunque va alla juve
> Quanto potrebbe valere? 35??



Sicuramente ahaha ahaha e' già chiusa 30 milioni più anelka


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2013)

mmmmhhhhhhh che partitona Bartra uahauhuahua. Secondo me anche Antonini farebbe il fenomeno contro questo qui.


Che Bayern! Che giocatore Sweinsteiger... Muller... Mamma mia... mamma mia. Ha detto bene Massimo Mauro "Sweinsteiger c'ha cattiveria agonistica in ogni cosa che fa, anche in questa corsa". Madre de Dios.

Sì, questo Bayern sembra il Milan di Capello :sisi


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Preghiamo in mourigno che sfondi sti crucchi, guarda te che mi tocca sperare



Il Bayern stenderà pure il Real.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grande goduria.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Bayern stenderà pure il Real.


Esattamente, quest'anno sarà triplete per il Bayern.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2013)

I Gobbi si vanteranno di essere piu forti del Barca perchè ne hanno prese solo 2 in casa del Bayern


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2013)

L'anno prossimo Guardiola sfascia il giocattolo


----------



## Brontolo (23 Aprile 2013)

il cuore mi dice bayern borussia in finale...però vittoria del borussia con goal di hummels e gotze


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A noi il Bayern ne farebbe tranquillamente sei..



Beh,forse anche qualcuno in più.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A noi il Bayern ne farebbe tranquillamente sei..



Abate e Constant contro Ribery e Robben?
Gli ultimi 2 non vedrebbero palla


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2013)

godo


----------



## Morghot (23 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Bayern stenderà pure il Real.


Può essere ma io spero con tutto il cuore il contrario, è l'unico che può incularli n'altra volta.


----------



## chicagousait (23 Aprile 2013)

E' tutta colpa del campo 

Robben


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> il cuore mi dice bayern borussia in finale...però vittoria del borussia con goal di hummels e gotze



La Champions sarà del Bayern.


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2013)

credo che la spagna tra un paio d'anni diventera' peggio dell'italia.
Se ne va mourinho, se ne potrebbe andare ronaldo, il barca calera' ulteriormente


----------



## Butcher (23 Aprile 2013)

Che dite, le fanno le maglie e le pubblicità per la remuntada?


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo Guardiola sfascia il giocattolo



ne sono iperconvinto pure io


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Può essere ma io spero con tutto il cuore il contrario, è l'unico che può incularli n'altra volta.



.....meglio di no, il Real ha già troppe coppe....


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2013)

Ahahaha Jordi Albi con la palla in faccia lol


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2013)

La finale sarà Bayern Real. E spero che vinceranno i tedeschi, perchè se lo meritano.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Aprile 2013)

vederli rosicare non ha prezzo. 

vedere questa pallonata di alba a robben.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Le statistiche dicono 3 goal di cui 3 in porta per il Bayern, mentre un solo tiro(anche fuori) per il Barcellona. Il Bayern deve tentare un altro 2-0 in stile Juve per blindare il risultato.


 altro che blindare il risultato, i crucchi gliene fanno quattro pure al ritorno, altro che Camp Nou.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Aprile 2013)

ma perchè diavolo prendono quel buffone di guardiola solo dio lo sa!!!! son perfetti così!!!


----------



## Morghot (23 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....meglio di no, il Real ha già troppe coppe....


Ma lo strapotere dei crucchi sarebbe ben peggio da digerire.

Comunque 0 cambi nel barca, cioè boh peggio di allegri.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Ma lo strapotere dei crucchi sarebbe ben peggio da digerire.
> 
> Comunque 0 cambi nel barca, cioè boh peggio di allegri.



Per me è indigesta l'arroganza di Mourinho.


----------



## chicagousait (23 Aprile 2013)

Jordi Alba


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La finale sarà Bayern Real. E spero che vinceranno i tedeschi, perchè se lo meritano.


Io dico che è scritta la loro vittoria quest'anno, con l'implosione Barça, probabilmente, l'anno prossimo vincerà il Real dato che non credo che il Bayern bisserà il successo, specialmente col forzoso cambio Heynckes-Guardiola.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2013)

Per fortuna non hanno le magliette dell'UNICEF. L'ho sempre detto: per molti il Barça è Il calcio. Invece per me è l'ANTIcalcio. 
Il calcio è Messi. Stop.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Aprile 2013)

Sono stati già eliminati ma non sono mai stati massacrati.
Il 4-0 sta pure stretto.
Goduria immensa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2013)

Bayern


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Barcellona distrutto. Bene così.


----------



## Morghot (23 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me è indigesta l'arroganza di Mourinho.


Pure per me, come ho detto prima è una sofferenza tifare una squadra di mou, ma fra due mali si deve scegliere il minore (parlo per me ovviamente)


----------



## Gekyn (23 Aprile 2013)

Sta sera ho goduto come se avesse vinto il Milan


----------



## Snake (23 Aprile 2013)

mi confermate che Muller è scarsissimo?


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2013)

ma forza Bayern tutta la vita! Grande città, grande squadra. Il Real deve fare una brutta fine come negli ultimi 10 anni.


----------



## Marilson (23 Aprile 2013)

io no. Proprio perchè sono un tifoso del Milan. Il Bayern ha vinto più coppe del Barcellona. E' con la Storia che ci confrontiamo. E noi siamo il Milan. Chi gode della vittoria del Bayern sono i tifosi dei ladri e dei diversamente vincenti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2013)

Piallata senza precedenti,che sia la pietra tombale sul ciclo del Barça?
P.S. Thomas


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Aprile 2013)

Sapete quando è stata l'ultima volta che il Barcellona ha perso 4-0?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Aprile 2013)

Che bello, godo !


----------



## Brontolo (23 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Champions sarà del Bayern.



ma vuoi mettere la faccia di beckenbauer mentre gli saltano le coronarie? 
è improbabile che il borussia vinca, ma ... chi avrebbe detto 4-0 stasera?


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia...saranno nazi altrui


----------



## Brontolo (23 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io dico che è scritta la loro vittoria quest'anno, con l'implosione Barça, probabilmente, l'anno prossimo vincerà il Real dato che non credo che il Bayern bisserà il successo,* specialmente col forzoso cambio Heynckes-Guardiola*.



che poi...perché?


----------



## pennyhill (23 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo Guardiola sfascia il giocattolo



Dipende, se vuole fare il fenomeno o meno. Heynckes ha badato alla concretezza senza gli estremismi di van Gaal, perché è stato van Gaal a riportare il Bayern sulla cartina del calcio che conta.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Peccato non gli abbiano fatto la manita a sti ridicoli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io dico che è scritta la loro vittoria quest'anno, con l'implosione Barça, probabilmente, l'anno prossimo vincerà il Real dato che non credo che il Bayern bisserà il successo, specialmente col forzoso cambio Heynckes-Guardiola.



io ero convinto del contrario...dopo questa ora la penso come te
cmq dopo Atene 94 questa è la loro peggior sconfitta


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> ma vuoi mettere la faccia di beckenbauer mentre gli saltano le coronarie?
> è improbabile che il borussia vinca, ma ... chi avrebbe detto 4-0 stasera?



4-0 onestamente non l'avrei mai detto ma del fatto che il Barcellona avrebbe perso ne ero convinto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> che poi...perché?


Non chiederlo a me. Un allenatore più di vincere il campionato con 6 giornate d'anticipo e più di asfaltare 4-0 il Barcellona cosa deve fare?


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> mi confermate che Muller è scarsissimo?



Una pippa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non chiederlo a me. Un allenatore più di vincere il campionato con 6 giornate d'anticipo e più di asfaltare 4-0 il Barcellona cosa deve fare?



risultati perfetti, hanno fatto questo cambio perchè vuole smettere di allenare


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2013)

Ad Heynckes manca solo una cosa: invadere la Polonia.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Aprile 2013)

dai su fuori una, domani voglio vedere un gran BVB
il ciclo dei canterani è finito e strafinito, dai su è indecente presentarsi in una semifinale di champions con Sanchez facepalm e Bartra... cioè sembravano davvero l'udinese stasera... un Messi così in campo 90' vuol dire proprio che non sanno che pesci pigliare, un'offesa al calcio, veramente... col PSG l'han scampata con due pareggi, gli unici sotterrati ovviamente siamo stati noi che va beh pur essendo la squadra più scarsa tra le 16 siamo stati in lotta per passare fino al 180'

Adesso al presidente del farsa gli tocca spendere come tutti gli altri, non vorrà andare in giro con Sanchez anche l'anno prossimo...

Il Bayern davvero senza punti deboli e grande calcio... quando è uscito Gomez (sostanzialmente un uomo in meno, oggi va beh ha segnato da 0 metri) han giocato ancora meglio. Se un cambio così (la punta centrale fuori per un mediano, Gustavo) l'avesse fatto Allegri, apriti cielo... invece bravo Heynckes!

Davvero sto godendo poco  il momento migliore della serata sul 3-0 quando c'era un fallo nettissimo, ma il modo in cui è caduto Jordi Alba (esagerando come fanno tutti i simulatori del farsa) è troppo finto per fischiar fallo, bene così, godo ancora di più


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Aprile 2013)

Nonostante un gol era sicuramente da annullare, non c'è stata partita, Bavaresi dominanti ed un pò me l'aspettavo. Ora devono solo vincere la champions e quest'anno possono veramente farcela.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

Mi sa che il Barcelona non subiva una lezione così dal 1994....


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Nonostante un gol era sicuramente da annullare, non c'è stata partita, Bavaresi dominanti ed un pò me l'aspettavo. Ora devono solo vincere la champions e quest'anno possono veramente farcela.



Al Bayern forse mancano 2 rigori.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> dai su fuori una, domani voglio vedere un gran BVB
> il ciclo dei canterani è finito e strafinito, dai su è indecente presentarsi in una semifinale di champions con Sanchez facepalm e *Bartra*... cioè sembravano davvero l'udinese stasera... un Messi così in campo 90' vuol dire proprio che non sanno che pesci pigliare, un'offesa al calcio, veramente... col PSG l'han scampata con due pareggi, gli unici sotterrati ovviamente siamo stati noi che va beh pur essendo la squadra più scarsa tra le 16 siamo stati in lotta per passare fino al 180'
> 
> Adesso al presidente del farsa gli tocca spendere come tutti gli altri, non vorrà andare in giro con Sanchez anche l'anno prossimo...
> ...


In difesa sono un qualcosa di grave, tra Piqué(mezzo giocatore)e le comparse come Bartra o Mascherano. Credono davvero di potersi presentare in questi condizioni in una semifinale di Champions contro il Bayern? Peggio per loro, piallata storica.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> risultati perfetti, hanno fatto questo cambio perchè vuole smettere di allenare


L'accordo l'hanno fatto a gennaio, molto prima di questa splendida vittoria e dell'eliminazione inflitta alla Juve. Poi Heynckes mi pare vada proprio in pensione, quindi miglior sostituto non lo potevano trovare. La partita di stasera tra l'altro, dimostra come nelle annate passate del Barcellona ci sia stata anche la mano di Guardiola.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> mi confermate che Muller è scarsissimo?


Utile l'acqua calda, no?


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Oramai si sta avvicinando il processeo Fuentes,in cui ci saranno ulteriori 130 sacche da identificare.I barcaioli non possono più rifornirsi e i risultati sono sugli occhi di tutti.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Dipende, se vuole fare il fenomeno o meno. Heynckes ha badato alla concretezza senza gli estremismi di van Gaal, perché è stato van Gaal a riportare il Bayern sulla cartina del calcio che conta.


E pensare che fino a 5-6 anni fa li prendevamo a pallate...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Aprile 2013)

godo in maniera indicibile


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Forse questa sera è finita un'epoca.


----------



## Snake (23 Aprile 2013)

ah quanto c'avevo visto lungo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse questa sera è finita un'epoca.



lo penso anch'io...già hanno fatto tanto quest'anno...Campionato chiuso a Novembre e Semifinale di Champions
l'anno prossimo usciranno presto in Champions


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2013)

Gli hanno restituito il 4-0 del 2009 con gli interessi. Direi che si possa definire conclusa la dinastia europea del Barça.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Aprile 2013)

Quanto godo


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Gli hanno restituito il 4-0 del 2009 con gli interessi. Direi che si possa definire conclusa la dinastia europea del Barça.



......era ora. Insopportabili.


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ......era ora. Insopportabili.



Gli spagnoli non li ho mai potuti digerire. Loro e il Madrid pensano di essere i club più importanti dell'universo.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> E pensare che fino a 5-6 anni fa li prendevamo a pallate...



.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque gli spagnoli l'abbiam fatti scricchiolare noi. C'è da esserne fieri


----------



## Snake (23 Aprile 2013)

la domanda è, la meneranno ancora con la remuntada?


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2013)

Se Mourinho va via dal Real la Spagna l'anno prossimo subisce il sorpasso della Germania nel ranking, segnatevelo. Questo 4-0, unito alle ottime prestazioni fatte da voi e il PSG, ha dimostrato che il Barça è ormai non più la squadra imbattibile degli anni di Guardiola. Il Real senza Mou tornerà ad essere ciò che era prima, ovvero il ridicolo album delle figurine che le prende dal Milan di Leonardo e da un Lione qualunque.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (23 Aprile 2013)

niente da dire, questo Bayern è un esempio per tutti.

Roba da prendere chiunque volgia diventare manager calcistico, riunirli in una sorta di scuola e mandar loro per lezione videocassette a nastro di "come si costruisce il Bayern".

Una volta, negli anni novanta, eravamo NOI ad essere il modello, altri tempi purtroppo, altri giocatori, altra economia, altro allenatore, altro tutto.


----------



## Nivre (23 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia che piallata epica. Bayern a dir poco STRATOSFERICO, li hanno messi proprio sotto. Vediamo se remontade adesso, ********.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Gli spagnoli non li ho mai potuti digerire. Loro e il Madrid pensano di essere i club più importanti dell'universo.



...sembrano bianconeri in effetti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Aprile 2013)

Cavolo, mi sono perso sto risultato 
Stavo sfogliando i topic quando vedo bayern 4 barca 0. La miseria che tranvata, godo di brutto!


----------



## smallball (23 Aprile 2013)

ho appena rivisto tutto,mamma mia che lezione calcistica


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Aprile 2013)

Questa partita fa già parte della storia del calcio.
Che tranvata.


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...sembrano bianconeri in effetti



Beh noi almeno ne abbiam presi solo 2


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2013)

Eh si gode parecchio questo risultato


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Beh noi almeno ne abbiam presi solo 2



Colpa di un pensionato


----------



## Tom! (23 Aprile 2013)

Sono felice perché il barca mi sta sulle scatole, ancora di più perché la pseudo "figuraccia" della juve verrà ridimensionata anche dagli antijuventini più accaniti! Questi sono veramente fortissimi.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Beh noi almeno ne abbiam presi solo 2





...ok, quindi siete vice-campioni d'Europa


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Colpa di un pensionato



Non fosse stato per lui magari ne avremmo preso solo uno 


Però adesso che ci penso il secondo ce lo hanno fatto in fuorigioco, quindi


----------



## Albijol (24 Aprile 2013)

Ogni scusa è buona per lo juventino che viene piallato in Champions ininterrottamente da quasi 20 anni


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Sono felice perché il barca mi sta sulle scatole, ancora di più perché la pseudo "figuraccia" della juve verrà ridimensionata anche dagli antijuventini più accaniti! Questi sono veramente fortissimi.



Beh,in realtà anche voi meritavate di beccarne 4-5,per miracolo poi le pere furono solo 2.Vedo che comunque molti gobbi sono entusiasti stasera,quasi come se la partita l'avesse vinta la Juve.Io sarei terrorizzato,cioè manco con Messi vi avvicinereste al Bayern,altro che "ci manca solo la punta".


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...ok, quindi siete vice-campioni d'Europa



Beh ancora non è detto, infondo il Bayern ancora non ha vinto la Champions


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

Come dice Barton su Twitter, Guardiola penserà:"Sono proprio uno nato con la camicia"

.....


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Beh ancora non è detto, infondo il Bayern ancora non ha vinto la Champions



......deve vincerla per voi, ovviamente, così potrete dire essere stati eliminati da chi ha vinto la CL....


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2013)

Cioè troppo bello Schweinsteiger che dice cha ancora non è finita e che la remuntada del Barça è ancora possibile con una trollface lunga un metro e mezzo


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come dice Barton su Twitter, Guardiola penserà:"Sono proprio uno nato con la camicia"
> 
> .....


In realtà ha detto un'altra cosa,ma tant'è....


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In realtà ha detto un'altra cosa,ma tant'è....



Pep must have watched Bayern tonight and thought, 'What a lucky bastard I am!'


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ......deve vincerla per voi, ovviamente, così potrete dire essere stati eliminati da chi ha vinto la CL....



Beh adesso a parte gli scherzi:
Nel 2004-05 andiamo fuori con il Liverpool che poi la vince
Nel 2005-06 andiamo fuori con l'Arsenal che poi arriva in finale e poi perde
Nel 2009-10 andiamo fuori con il Bayern che poi arriva in finale e poi perde
Quest'anno andiamo fuori col Bayern che per il momento è molto probabilmente in finale 

Escludendo il Liverpool del 2005 che la vinse solo per un vostro clamoroso suicidio, direi che i tifosi bavaresi dovrebbero grattarsi. Eliminarci porta sfortuna a quanto pare  (si potrebbe pure considerare il Chelsea nel 2009 a cui la finale gliela rubò Ovrebo)


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pep must have watched Bayern tonight and thought, 'What a lucky bastard I am!'



Ecco,il senso è diverso,quella prima non era una frase "da Joey Barton".


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

Tutte le altre 3 squadre che sono in semifinale avrebbero preso a pallonate il Barça stasera. Quindi credo che per la Juve ci sia davvero poco da recriminare.


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pep must have watched Bayern tonight and thought, 'What a lucky bastard I am!'



Per curiosita, ma come mai Barton ultimamente sente così tanto il bisogno di dire per forza la sua? Si sta già preparando la carriera da opinionista?


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutte le altre 3 squadre che sono in semifinale avrebbero preso a pallonate il Barça stasera. Quindi credo che per la Juve ci sia davvero poco da recriminare.



Vabbè,ma devono in qualche modo giustificare il fatto che non abbiamo beccato palla per 180 e passa minuti,dimenticando per alcuni momenti che forma avesse il pallone???Eccallà,han risolto la magagna.


----------



## Brain84 (24 Aprile 2013)

Vittoria stra meritata, palesemente anche. Il Barcellona sta iniziando una lenta ma progressiva parabola discendente che li vedrà arrancare per qualche anno o forse per molti..chi lo sa..l'era degli alieni comunque è finita. Il loro Tiki Taka ormai è andato con Guardiola e forse non tornerà mai più.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Che stuprata mamma mia.... la Rube almeno è uscita con dignità.... 

Risultato giustissimo, zero tiri in porta da parte del barca nonostante il loro tiki taka...

Ora voglio vedere la REMUNTANDA


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Aprile 2013)

Certo che ci vuole fegato a lamentarsi dell'arbitro dopo un'in****ta del genere e dopo aver avuto arbitraggi scandalosi a favore per anni e anni (vedi contro il Chelsea e contro di noi). Questa volta la scusa del vulcano islandese, del campo di patate di San Siro, del catenaccio di Inter, Milan e Chelsea non regge. Hanno subito una lezione devastante, sono stati massacrati dal gioco del Bayern, non hanno mai visto palla.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2013)

Raga ma questi nelle ultime 9 partite a eliminazione diretta in Champions han vinto solo 2 volte ed entrambe contro di noi  non ci posso pensare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2013)

Guardiola è bravo, ma è anche uno dei più fortunati al mondo


----------



## Jaqen (24 Aprile 2013)

Guardiola è un genio e stop.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Guardiola è un genio e stop.



per me non è scarso, ma neanche un genio...si ritrova ad Allenare per la seconda volta dei mostri


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Aprile 2013)

Per me è un genio nel senso che è furbissimo... è andato a scegliersi ancora la squadra top, e lo ha fatto in un momento in cui il Bayern non sembrava avere questa dimensione.

In questo sta la sua bravura, nell'aver capito in anticipo che la squadra di eccellenza dei prossimi anni sarebbe stata il Bayern.
Io sinceramente non avevo questa sensazione sul Bayern, e credo pochi altri visto la sorpresa che c'era stata all'annuncio.


----------

